# Caffè con Man



## Tebe (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sapevo già che pioveva ancora prima di saperlo realmente. Di vederlo. 
-Minchia Tebe, ma che testa hai? Cos'hai fatto stanotte?-

Le ricce lo sanno. Appena c'è una parvenza di umidità...i capelli esplodono.
OVVIAMENTE i miei molto meno degli altri grazie al bio eccetera eccetera ma. Mi. Si. Gonfiano. Non diventano crespi, semplicemente si arricciano di più.
E già ho la testa leonina normalmente...

Comunque. Doccia. Jeans. Trucco. Caffè con Mattia che squadrava la mia testa come se fossi Medusa.
-Vuoi una foto autografata con il sangue? Il tuo naturalmente.-
-Ti sei svegliata nervosa?-
-Si. Non ho dormito niente. Ho in testa il flap e la vendita. I debiti e tutto il resto che viene dietro, quindi se hai intenzione di cagarmi il cazzo con i capelli alla Gullit hai sbagliato alla grande. Domande?-
-Ce la faremo Tebe.-
-Lo so. Ma ciò non toglie che è stata una mazzata per me. Senza contare i soldi persi, una mazzata proprio per la mia autostima e il mio modo di percepirmi. E' questo che mi fa andare in bestia. Decisioni prese a cazzo e con presunzione...-
-Non la vedo così Tebe...mi stupisco ancora oggi di come tu sia riuscita ad adeguarti in quel mondo...-
-Adeguarmi ma non a conquistarlo. Non ho mai fallito sul lavoro Mattia. E questo è un sonoro fallimento. Mio. E solo mio.-
-Si ma...-
-Dacci un taglio.-

Sono uscita, ho mandato un sms a Man quando ero in zona
_15 minuti e sono al nostro bar. I narcos sono arrivati?_

_Per ora tutto tranquillo_

Ho parcheggiato. Attardata a guardare un negozio di borse, scrutando molto Mata Hari la fine della strada per vederlo arrivare.
Ero in centro. Pieno di gente. Lui si vede subito. Sovrasta tutti.
Era in ritardo ma quando stavo per irritarmi. L'ho visto.
In scuro. Girare l'angolo. Camminare.
Gli sono andata incontro. Sorriso.
Bacio sulla guancia. Io.
Bacio sulla guancia. Lui.
-Sei ingrassato.- ho detto con bava ormonale alla bocca.
-Si cazzo.-
-_Fantastico_.-
Ha increspato le labbra e  fissata. Avvicinato leggermente. Abbassato. E fissando _oltre me_ ha sussurrato al mio orecchio.-Quanto ti scoperei.-
-Ho la bocca a quattro centimetri dal tuo collo e vedo benissimo la tua vena. Posso mordertela?-
Si è allontanato immediatamente sorridendo -C'è vita laggiù...meno male che ho i pantaloni larghi...-
Siamo entrati al bar e. Sono certissima che il barista ha capito che io e lui siamo una coppia extra.
E sono altrettanto certa che pure lui ha una vita extra. Perchè guarda me (non Man. Me) con occhi complici. Quelli di un altro traditore festa

Abbiamo parlato del flap. L'ho messo al corrente delle ultime notizie. Poi mi ha chiesto se c'è altro, perchè mi vede ombrosa sul serio.
-EBBASTA!TUTTI A CHIEDERMI STA COSA! MOLLAMI PURE TU!.....-
Silenzio di tomba.
Manager con la tazzina a mezz'aria. Una statua. A fissarmi.
Il barista paralizzato dietro il banco pronto ad abbattermi tirandomi addosso la macchina del caffè.
Io...Io...che ho subito chiuso la bocca. Gli occhi. Mi sono passata entrambe le mani nei capelli.
Ho respirato forte.Riaperto gli occhi. E..
-Ora tebe  fai un bel respiro e calmati. Ho solo chiesto. Perchè ti arrabbi con me?-
-...hem...io....scusatemi. Entrambi.- rivolta anche al barista che si stava rilassando, mettendo a posto la macchina del caffè.-...ormai non mi accorgo nemmeno più di sclerare.-
-Tranquilla, capitano a tutti i momenti no.-ha risposto il barista facendomi l'occhiolino.
_Flapflap.
_
Siamo usciti.
Mi ha accompagnata alla macchina. Ci siamo accesi una sigaretta.
Gli ho fatto esageratamente flapflap e lui rideva dicendo _Smettila Tebe che mi viene voglia di spezzarti in due._
t_ebe smettila di fare gli occhioni. Ho detto smettila._
Ma non abbiamo parlato di un nostro eventuale incontro.
Non ho chiesto quando. O se.
Nulla.
E lui nemmeno.
Facevo flapflap mentre gli dicevo cosa vorrei fare ora.
E ci siamo ritrovati a parlare di una passione in comune. Le piante.
E mi ha raccontato che...e io gli ho raccontato che...
Un sogno uguale.
Che io non mi aspettavo da lui e lui da me.
Aveva gli occhi che ridevano e brillavano come se quella informazione avesse incasellato qualcosa. Non so spiegare la sensazione.
Ma era un sentire intimo.
Qualcosa che non dici a tutti perchè quei tutti probabilmente ti guarderebbero come un pazzo e quindi taci fino a quando trovi un _assonante._
E ti sembra strano che...
A quel punto ha sollevato un sacchetto di carta e timidamente, ma proprio timido come se si vergognasse un pò...-Questa è una talea di una mia crassula hobbit variegata chiara. L'ho svasata io e credo tu debba porci rimedio. Così hai anche tu qualcosa di mio.-


Chanel presto!







TUMP!

Ho guardato questa crassula quasi bianca in alcuni punti (bellissima) che mi diceva dal fondo del sacchetto -Tebe cazzo, tirami fuori di qui perchè questo è un invornito della cippa con i rinvasi. Guarda che razza di terra mi ha messo!Ti sembro un orchidea?-)
-hem...ecco...grazie.-
Minchia non sapevo cosa dirgli. Avevo la testa in paresi.
Ma perchè sentivo la sua ansia nel darmi quella pianta grassa, non lo so.
Ho avvertito come una stonatura.
O meglio
E' come sentire il pezzo della fata dei confetti (pezzo che mi orgasma) e verso la fine sentire due secondi di Britney spears, per poi riprendere la fata.

Ha provato a richiedermi del blog. 
Nulla da fare. Tomba sono per ora.
Poi ci siamo salutati.
Sono arrivata al flap. Piove.




Fra poco è il mio compleanno.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Ottobre 2012)

bella storia Tebe, proprio bella.l hai raccontata molto bene.


Uff... dici che se foste insieme ufficialmente questa poèsia, con l accento sulla e, sfumerebbe?


----------



## erab (26 Ottobre 2012)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


...


...


...


...


...


...


...


:bleah:

:blu:

e non lamentarti, formalmente non ho scritto nulla!!!


----------



## Tebe (26 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome;bt6276 ha detto:
			
		

> bella storia Tebe, proprio bella.l hai raccontata molto bene.
> 
> 
> Uff... dici che se foste insieme ufficialmente questa poèsia, con l accento sulla e, sfumerebbe?


Si, perchè ne io ne lui siamo così nella vita di tutti i giorni.
Almeno...io no. 
Lui non mi piace caratterialmente. Se non in un letto o per un caffè al mese.
Altro che poesia, due giorni e ci uccideremmo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6277 ha detto:
			
		

> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


spero che il tutto sia riferito a Man e non a me!:blank:


----------



## erab (26 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6279 ha detto:
			
		

> spero che il tutto sia riferito a Man e non a me!:blank:


non ai personaggi ma alla scena...... pareva "il tempo delle mele" :unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Ottobre 2012)

come hai ragione Erab...con tanti cuoricini rosa attorno..che bella storia....peccato che i protagonisti potrebbero essere i nonni..dei ragazzi del film.....


----------



## Tebe (26 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6280 ha detto:
			
		

> non ai personaggi ma alla scena...... pareva "il tempo delle mele" :unhappy:



ahahahahaah!
C'hai ragione!
ahahahahahahahah


----------

